# engine cleaning



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

quick question, my engine is turning that brownish rusted color.... anyone know how to get it off? i tried soap pads (they worked but i cant get into the tight places, engine cleaner didnt do ****, and i tried power washing the block reallly hard but still nothing... anyone know how to get rid of this? btw i just bought this 08 grizzly 350 4x4.. its spotless besides the color of the engine.... here are some pics


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10635&highlight=engine+cleaning

Check this out, there is a good bit of info in there


----------

